# Beta test need a willing victim



## Alec Hopp (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok I have made furr suits on and off for years mostly as team mascots  U Albanys old eagle SCCC's blue Falcon my own air bases Raven and a bunch of wolves. I have not done it in a decade and never for a fur suiter Soooo I need one of you guys to be my fashion victim to see if I can do it. Hears the deal you give me what you want (not just a tail) a full sculpt I will do it free and if I do it well you plug me and let me have some pics so I can show it off and get more contracts I will leave this open for 10 days best idea wins cant promise a turn around time thats based on complexity of idea as well as over all suit cost. I will not spend more then $500 on this project so dont get super crazy. I do and like electronics in suits and can do glowing eyes and such. Gota dig up my wolf night from 1997 that suit was scary cool looked like a werwolfe from dog soldiers.
Alec
Ohh not to be sexist but a male preferd the first time womens stuff is super tough.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Apr 12, 2010)

Lemme get this right.
You're looking for a character/design to make a fursuit, technically for free.  And in return ask for a bit of advertising?  o-o


----------



## Charlie (Apr 12, 2010)

I can be a victim if you do wish, sorry i am a female though XD
I do have a boy-ish character though.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 12, 2010)

I have some male characters you can work on. I do want a fur suite to fit me though. I'm only 5'.


----------



## airfurce (Apr 12, 2010)

Are we talking a full fursuit?  i would love to have a partial of my fursona.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 12, 2010)

I know ONE thing.
Making a (good) fursuit costs alot of time.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 12, 2010)

i want a fursuit -.-
but if you think of a good way to send it to me... ill gladly show it off for you .... as long as its free
and i would LOVE to have a fursuit 
im a litte over 5 feet tall ill have to get exact measurements and i have a good character in mind that i think would be very easy to do and would look good


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 12, 2010)

I want to see pictures of your previous works.. 
that and I want to know what assembly styles are you using...
foam? balacava? mesh? resin? 

very interested to see what comes of it.


----------



## Lasolimu (Apr 12, 2010)

I would also be very interested in your offer, my character is pretty much wolf and I am male. I would be happy to give you a plug and pictures if I like it.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 12, 2010)

Heck I wouldn't mind either! :3 I'd show it off for ya all you wanted xD


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 12, 2010)

Doubt I'll get picked but I'll through me name in the hat. I'm rather tall at about 6'2 or so, so that would drive costs up.
Male, Nevrean-http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2269632/ (Not me, just species ref) and, as far as I know theres never been a Nevrean suit made, just Sergals.
If I do get picked, there shouldn't be any issues with copyright as your offering this for promotion, and I have more pictures including my coloring.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

PICK ME PICK ME *dance dance dance!*

Okay, I'm female, but my fursona is as fucking androgynous as she can get (*points at sig*). It's also extremely simple; two colours, no markings, no long fur, just plain brown with a tan throat/chest, only earrings for accessories. Could be a full suit or a partial, whatever you want practice in.

So, I guess it'd be a good option if you wanted something...simple. XD  Probably not if you want something challenging, or something that would stand out, I suppose.

Also, I can advertise you somewhat well, as I'm rather active in the community, including artistically.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> PICK ME PICK ME *dance dance dance!*
> 
> Okay, I'm female, but my fursona is as fucking androgynous as she can get (*points at sig*). It's also extremely simple; two colours, no markings, no long fur, just plain brown with a tan throat/chest, only earrings for accessories. Could be a full suit or a partial, whatever you want practice in.
> 
> ...



You still have breasts.

Which are nice.

You can do my character, Shade, if you like.

He's a pretty common wolf.

Here.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You still have breasts.
> 
> Which are nice.


 
I feel the need to point out that a suit needn't have breasts _added _unless you don't actually have real ones underneath it. XD


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 12, 2010)

You could make Kyle if you want. He's a Husky/ Shepard mix, ref is in sig.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

I WANT TO SEE YOUR PRIOR WORKS


----------



## Atrak (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I WANT TO SEE YOUR PRIOR WORKS



Don't be shy.

Speak up.

Here's one.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Apr 13, 2010)

well i can offer a simple one if you are interested. her Name is Catalina. A 6'4" tiger/panther hybrid. The fur is easy, as its mostly gray, with white ventral a puff of fur just over her breasts and a tiger stripes. Her eyes are bright bright sapphire blue. 

refs:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3639537
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3608086



my other idea is super complex. but still manageable.  My former fursona Angelus. 

He is a 6'5" angelic wolf. white fur, green hair and eyes. His wings are about 5' each. he can have 2 wings or 4 wings. his eyes glow brightly. especially when he gets pissed off. his claws are a bit longer than a normal wolf's, ans his ears are as well. 

refs:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2642492
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1851727/    <- hes the one on the left.


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 13, 2010)

Jeez Zraclo did you not read my post??? its been a frikin decade and I made a total of 4 in that decade between 88-98 hence I NEED A VICTIM i am not an artist never was and there is somthing about ya get what ya pay for lol. I will how ever keep who ever it is update constantly as I work I am aware a fursona is special and importent and you dont want me screwing up your image of your fursona thats part of this challenge for me a random blue eagle or raven was easy but a fursona?? tough as it has to be dead on.
Alec


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 13, 2010)

Ohh and guys I AM A FRIKIN NOOB so lay off what part of Alpha model test dummy just starting agin is not clear????. So a boiler plate legal thing for those of you that for whatever reason think I am screweing around. All art drawn or in any format is the sole ownership of the provider as is fursona name and anything else. The suit and all material related to its construction beyond techique and actual desghin process is also yours. The process (how its actually made) is mine and all documantation pics od it while under construction as well (for my refrence) I will only post those pics of the finished product when done and want who ever gets it to plug me if its good when there out using it. I dont need any human shots of you beyond what I need to build the damn thing. All personal info pics etc will be destroyed or returned at completeion. I will set up an IP contract that will be legaly binding in the States. But this was ment to be a fun project for me not bog down into a legal battle before I even went to Janes fabrics.
Alec


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 13, 2010)

Arrggg hate to post yet again but must be 18 or older damn sorry guys I did not think of the whole minor thing and your idea was great man just cant work with a minor. I will send you a door prize anyway it was my bad for not thinking of that
Alec ( a getting dumber bunny)


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm 38. I hope that helps.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 13, 2010)

Wanna try an equine? :shock:

Sketch

BTW, definitely not a minor.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice sketch


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 14, 2010)

Hmm, here's a few questions for you:

-The suit, what pieces will it contain? (As in: just a partial (Head, paws, tail), or a fullsuit?)
-What info do you need, precisely? (measurements, DTD?)
-Do you have any limitations on shipping the suit somewhere?
-Also, if I understand correctly, you don't have pics of the other suits you made (any more), right?

I must say I'm pretty interested in this offer. You can find some references of my character, a Red Wolf (Canis Rufus) Here. Maybe that would be an interesting "victim"
(Note: there's no need for muscle-padding etc , also, I'm from '91)


----------



## Atrak (Apr 14, 2010)

Alec Hopp said:


> Arrggg hate to post yet again but must be 18 or older damn sorry guys I did not think of the whole minor thing and your idea was great man just cant work with a minor. I will send you a door prize anyway it was my bad for not thinking of that
> Alec ( a getting dumber bunny)



That rules out most of the fandom.

But probably not the people that actually post in this thread.

Eighteen here.

I can vouch for Ny.

Also, why do you sign all of your posts?

That's what a *signature* is for.


----------



## Lasolimu (Apr 14, 2010)

Alright, I am 22 so I don't fall into the minor category, and, as I said, male so I fall into your initial preferred attempt. I don't currently have any concept art of my character, but I would definitely get some if you needed it. As I mentioned, my suit would be mostly wolf like, but it would actually be a wolf/dragon hybrid. The story behind it is I am a dragon and have the ability to shapeshift, however, I fail and non-draconic bipedal forms and end up in a somewhat hybrid form. So my suit would be mostly wolf with some small horns, somewhat stubby draconic wings, and a draconic tail. The tail is not easy to make and can get expensive, but I already have that so you wouldn't need to worry about it unless you wanted to provide a wolf wail to make every piece of the suit. In that case I would provide pictures of the suit with your tail and actually wear it with my tail. Also, depending on the dexterity of the hands I might end up using my own handpaws, but I would be willing to create a pattern so you can create a pair that will be the look you create with the dexterity I want. I would prefer a partial suit, but I am guessing you are actually looking to make a full suit and I would be completely okay with that as well.


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok guys thank you for the warm and helpfull response's 4 days left to keep this open it has narrowed to 4 people basicly the 4 that sent me links and art and stuff so I could figure this out. Thank you all for the ideas and suggestions I am new hear and new to this type of fur suit. Sorry to seem like a lawyer to some of you but we are all learning together. Beyond just making a suit I had not thought about logistics (as in how do I get it to you or you to it lol). The many many links was super helpfull. I hope to one day be able to crank out killer pro style relistic suits at the rate of one a month. But got to crawl before I can walk.
Alec


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Alec Hopp said:


> Ok guys thank you for the warm and helpfull response's 4 days left to keep this open it has narrowed to 4 people basicly the 4 that sent me links and art and stuff so I could figure this out. Thank you all for the ideas and suggestions I am new hear and new to this type of fur suit. Sorry to seem like a lawyer to some of you but we are all learning together. Beyond just making a suit I had not thought about logistics (as in how do I get it to you or you to it lol). The many many links was super helpfull. I hope to one day be able to crank out killer pro style relistic suits at the rate of one a month. But got to crawl before I can walk.
> Alec



Always deal with stuff like this like a lawyer:

Leave loopholes that only you can see.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 15, 2010)

Not to piss on your cornflakes here but why not just make a suit for yourself first and then ask for a volunteer.  Even if you don't really want a fursuit you'll learn a lot in the process and work a lot of kinks out.  It's always a good idea to get as many glitches worked out on your own before you get other people involved.


----------



## Keryu (Apr 15, 2010)

I make suits and what not but I love suits in general and love to see how others are made! I'm also going to plenty of Cons this year so I could sport it around >w< (So far, I know for a fact that I'm going to AC, Elliot's spring gathering, Oklacon) A few other's are pending =P (Hopefully gonna make it to MFF >w<)

I'm a girl but I have a male character I whipped up not too long ago =D I'm also 18 >w<

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3712540


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you all onwe suit has been selected as wll as 2 other ears  and tail prodjects they may talk about if the wish but I will maintan client confidentality till they are finished and U can advertise then. Thank you all for your help and ideas this looks to be fun and any input is good. And thank you to the other fursuiters who have gone before and shown me how to do it.

Alec


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you all your input has been super valuable I have a victim I meen test case to see if I can put together a full suit by remote he can talk about it if he wishes but I always keep client lists private even when I post finished product the person will not be named but he should be instantly recocnizable (assuming I dont screw it up) I am doing a few ears and tails as door prizes never done an otter tail before should be fun.

Alec


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmm, Too bad I didn't make it in...
Ah well, good luck on your creations, Hopp! Can't wait to see what it'll be


----------

